# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software) طلبات : LG G-Slate V909

## Ali2013

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني الكرام املك جهاز لوحي تي موبايل LG G-Slate V909  ابحث على تعريب للجهاز اتمنى ان اجده عندكم .......
وجزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## Ali2013

مرحبا يا شباب هل في تعريب او لا

----------

